# Frikkin Prank Callin Hurricanes...



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 12, 2008)

*swwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiish.. im comin to get you suckassssssssssssss.. swisssssssssssssssssssshhhhh**











That thar is a case of poorly worded news media graphics..lol


----------



## naturestee (Sep 12, 2008)

Ike just wanted to call and let everybody know he'll be knocking on their door... and maybe knocking it down in the process.

As long as he doesn't leave a flaming bag of dog poo!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2008)

Zin, are you ok? where are you? I am SO worried about yoU!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 12, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Zin, are you ok? where are you? I am SO worried about yoU!


Same here! Are you safe? I really hope so.....


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm fine....you people know how to get me...if you really want me...

PM me and I will give you my cell so I can text you updates..

Good possibility I will be offline for a good spell...we elected to move my animals, but stay here.. if animals go down in the FFA/4-H program, he's gonna be needed..invariably they always do..

Rick was stellar and gave us first responders stickers for our licenses's so we could move freely about the area without being arrested.

Texting is all I am capable of...Peg can tell you, I have had massive dental work, and my speech is dang near unintelligible..

But my teef look soooooooooo pretty..lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2008)

Zin, knowing where you are I think..... you are right in the area! OMG! it's supposed to flood horribly! please don't stay if it's that dangerous! At least get you and Tree a boat! WHere are the boys?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 12, 2008)

We have a boat.. the surge is suppossed to be around 20 feet.. but were not near water, or tributaries of any sort.. and I have a racing boat of Ricks.. and Blake has a flat bottomed aluminum boat...were good guys..like I said.. you can text me.. I promise...I will let you all know..


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 12, 2008)

Ha ha! Now that's a harrassing phone call! Report this Ike as a heavy breather.

Don't forget your life jackets and the Blue Lotion.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 12, 2008)

Zin....you know I love you....but I'm going to say this...

You guys are idiots for staying there.....I understand about the 4H animals going down, etc. - but Tree is probably still recovering from his broken leg....and believe it or not - you're NOT Wonder Woman....although I do wonder about you sometimes.

I hope your phone is fully charged as I suspect you'll be getting a lot of calls/text messages. Maybe you picked up a backup battery for it?

I wish I could be there - if only to kick you in the .... and get you to get out of harm's way.

But I suspect that driving into the path of the expected hurricane is not a smart move - even if it is to get you OUT of the path of the same hurricane..


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2008)

Be safe. You know what is right for you all. Trust yourself and God. Thinking and praying for you.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 13, 2008)

Ali--

Thank you for supporting our decision, and not calling us idiots. We do what we need to do to help those that we love..we don't regret it and we make no apologies for it..

Our boys are in no danger whatsoever..they are with friends..

Our animals are moved as well...

It's called being a First Responder.. hundreds of people do it, for the greater good of people in need.. we just happen to do it for the love of the animals in this area...

People rescued animals from Katrina in boats.. during the storm... and I don't recall anybody in the media calling them idiots..

He made the choice, as a vet, and as his soon to be wife, and having a fair knowledge about farm animals, and the people and area in general, I could have gone off with the boys as he required, but I elected to stay by his side. He will need me..



Going off to stew, for being called an idiot for staying to help those in need.


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 13, 2008)

The reports I heard about Ike were that Texas state officials were warning everyone who lives anywhere near the coastline to evacuate, as they claim no one will survive the water surge. I have a longdistance co-worker friend who is living in Dallas, and she said they are preparing for extremely high winds and rain, with a possibility of tornadoes.

Zin, I hope you're far from the coast...and my prayers go out to all who are affected. ray:ray:ray:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 13, 2008)

Were on the northeast side of the storm.. were looking at the mini tornados.. due to our location were in no danger of the storm surge... US..but that doesnt mean other's in need won't be..

We are FINE...

We live 40 to 50 miles from the coast...and on a hill...


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, as I said to my friend today - after she told me about the possibility of tornadoes - it certainly puts my complaining about snowstorms here into perspective.

Take care of yourself Zin...and what amazing hearts you and your guy have to help others. I am so in awe of you both. :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry I offended you - I was simply worried and overreacted.

Robin really admires you folks for wanting to stay behind and be first responders.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 13, 2008)

Watching the news/weather channel, we have been VERY worried here, Zin. They say that those in the line of the storm are sentencing their own deaths...... that no one should have stayed there.Not even First Responders to a point.They showed the "area" of concern and it went quite a ways into the coastline. I can't be sure, but from the reports - I don't know if animals will survive at all! 

I heard that there were Cat. 4 winds at building level around 12:30 est last night... and have seen several things....

I know Peg and I were both very very worried when I spoke to her via pm. Don't be upset over her choice of wording... I know she's just terribly worried about you... 

and HOW can Squidz treat animals with a broken leg???


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 13, 2008)

Any updates? Zin, I'll be thinking of you and Squidz and all the animals. My dad lives in Covington, Louisiana (across Lake Pontchartrain from New Orleans) and I wonder how things are there, he didn't say anything about evacuating onder:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 13, 2008)

Zin, I am thinking about you and all the other people who chose to stay behind. I hope that you don't get the tornadoes. 

Be safe.

Sharon


----------



## JimD (Sep 13, 2008)

ray:

stay safe!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2008)

We are all worried. We care about you. I as much as I support you wish you were far away from there. We just want you safe.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 13, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I know Peg and I were both very very worried when I spoke to her via pm. Don't be upset over her choice of wording... I know she's just terribly worried about you...


I think if Zin had heard my tone of voice if I'd said the same thing to her over the phone...she would've known I was "hassling" her vs. really getting on her and she would've said "shut up" and we would've moved on.

I sometimes forget that typing it out on the forum is different...that people can't hear my inflections that might lighten up what I'm saying.

I should've chosen better words...oh well. 

I'm not really expecting to hear from Zin for a bit - I'm assuming they're probably very very busy as first responders....


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 13, 2008)

i've been thinking of y'all ever since i heard where he was heading..................say saferay:

~A


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2008)

I am really worried over here, just saw the winds and how crazy the coast is on the news.
:tears2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2008)

Talked to her. They are ok.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2008)

Lost some shingles, leak in Blakes room, and rescued some humping rabbits. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 13, 2008)

> I sometimes forget that typing it out on the forum is different...that people can't hear my inflections that might lighten up what I'm saying.



Oh gosh, that has happened to me so many times in forums (both ways...I have been both the one to write something and the one to react to the 'writee'). It's the one thing about communicating online that I dislike...human contact really is easier in that sense. 

Don't know where you are in Texas Peg, but I hope you are well protected from the violent weather that's predicted. I love storms, but when they get to be as big as these ones I always pray that everyone (humans and furries) is safe. Can be a very frightening experience.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 13, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Lost some shingles, leak in Blakes room, and rescued some humping rabbits. :biggrin2:


Humping rabbits?!! :shock:

Is the worst of it past them now then, or are they still amidst it all? I'm so glad to hear they're safe!


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 13, 2008)

> and rescued some humping rabbits.



LOL! I guess they have their own disaster relief plan in order! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lost some shingles, leak in Blakes room, and rescued some humping rabbits. :biggrin2:
> ...



I think the worst is passed. 

Also no power. She is going to try and sleep now.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 13, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Ike just wanted to call and let everybody know he'll be knocking on their door... and maybe knocking it down in the process.


Hehe.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, THank God! I've been so worried about them.... we've been watching reports and there's been so much destruction! There is a boy missing now who was walking along the beach or something and a wave swept him away! 

Were those bunnies hers? or someone else's? 

*Humpin' Bunnies, Batman! Look at the storm!*


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 14, 2008)

they're still ok:??



*JadeIcing wrote: *


> rescued some humping rabbits. :biggrin2:



:biggrin2:. were they Zin's buns or soem one elses?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 15, 2008)

Zin just called. She is alive, but sick...sounds stuffed up! No power or running water, yet.

Was about to hop into a shower and missed her call , she left a voicemail.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 15, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Zin just called. She is alive, but sick...sounds stuffed up! No power or running water, yet.
> 
> Was about to hop into a shower and missed her call , she left a voicemail.


Hope Zin is ok.

I'm sick too. Was outside pulling debris from gutters during the remnants of Ike. Our neighborhood is flooded. Our roof is leaking and we have water damage on the ceiling of two rooms. Ah, the joy of home ownership. :XI only hope insurance will cover it, but Allstate has been sticklers on EVERYTHING! We had shingles missing from a tornado in June, and the rest of our roof is crap (shingles lifted during the storm, etc) and they were only going to cover three shingles ripped off. Unbelievable. Hopefully we can get this fixed soon. :fingers crossed:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 15, 2008)

I just spoke with Seniorcats on the phone. She asked me to pass on that she has been without power and it's not expected to be on until Wednesday. She doesn't have water either, because her pump needs power.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 15, 2008)

i keep worring about all 'our' people:?


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 15, 2008)

It's good to hear that our folk are ok, but it sure must be awful to have to deal with the aftermath of all of these storms. Our thoughts and prayers are with everyone who has been affected by them!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I'm glad she's alive and they are all ok.... Hope they get power and stuff back soon.

We were out for 12 hours and I thought I'd go nuts! I hope they have water out for themselves and the animals...


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the updates everyone. keeping all in my thoughts and prayers

Jan


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Patti for posting my message. We have power again and can flush the toilet instead of pouring 5 gallons of water down the tank! The power is back on and it's wonderful to have lights and running water. 

Todd, our neighbor, brought over a generator last night so we could run the refrigerator and freezer for a few hours and cool stuff down again. Melody was happy all her tasty salad greens survived.

The governor said about 2 million people in Ohio were without power due to the wind storm. We lost some massive oak trees in our neighborhood that took out power lines.

Greg and I were getting pretty tired of listening to the radio and staring at each other.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 16, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Greg and I were getting pretty tired of listening to the radio and staring at each other.


LOL! Glad to hear things are (slowly) getting abck to normal, and that you are OK

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so glad everyone is ok. I wondered about some of the people North of me in various directions......... We lucked out at only losing power for less than a day but I know there are a lot of people STILL without it. Kinda strange that basically a Hurricane did this in the midwest!

Thank Goodness Melody didn't have to eat warm greens! OMG! that would be just awful!!!


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 17, 2008)

Melody hated being in the dark and hid out behind a small cabinet. Ali could have cared less and kept on eating and playing. Dr. Mel is such a sensitive soul...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm alive dangit....no power... living primitive...lost a few shingles...were good...been doin alot of rescues for the Humane Society.. over 300 abadoned cats and dogs.. NO RABBITS!! pOWER MAY BE RESTORED THIS WEEK SOMEtime..

Later Ya'll

Z


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

Generator? 

Glad you're doing ok. Wish I was there to help - but then again I saw where gators were in the streets from the flooding - so I guess I don't wish it so.

Proud of you guys....... eventhough I was VERY worried for you!

*hugs*


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 17, 2008)

ZIN HAS POWER....

And was standing on her porch singing *watchin airplanes* at the top of her voice..drinkin Strongbow in celebration of the power restoration..

I got some stories to tell ya...but fer now.. just a quick check in..


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Zin! :wave: Now you can tell us how lucky we are to have electricity.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 17, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> ZIN HAS POWER....


YAY!inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 17, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *GoinBackToCali wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ZIN HAS POWER....
> ...




:jumpforjoy:

Glad to hear you are alive and well although it sounds like you are swamped with animals.

A cross stitching friend of mine in NC has a missing mother (78 yrs) and brother (51 yrs) in Orange County Texas. They have haven't been heard from since right before the storm. Melanie talked to her mom and she said they were being evacuated by the 211 people (?) who also evacuated them for Gustav.

Melanie hasn't heard anything. She called the Red Cross help # for Ike and they have no record of her mother and brother. She called the 211 people and they have no record and claim they weren't even registered to be evacuated. Both have serious medical issues and need meds. Melanie is a loss as to who to call next.

Zin, do you have idea of numbers that can be called to locate missing people in Orange County other than the Red Cross and 211? Thanks - would appreciate any ideas.

Ann


*** Update! Melanie just called me and she just now found her mother and brother in a shelter in Marshall, Texas. They are both safe and well. They were indeed evacuated as they had said. What a relief.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 17, 2008)

I was gonna say.. gimmie some names and I can call around/drive around and look for them..

First Responders get around..ALOT...

Good to hear your found them..

Z


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 17, 2008)

YAY! Welcome back Zin- I'm so glad to hear you're all ok! :biggrin2: You have been missed!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 17, 2008)

Good to hear from you, Zin. And soooo pleased that you have power 

Jan


----------

